# Steam-Support - Eure Meinung



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Wie findet ihr den Steam-Support? Ich finde ihn zum Kotzen! Man wird nur auf irgendwelche Zeilen der EULA hingewiesen, oder weiter verlinkt etc. Ich machte zu 99,5% nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Da sitzt bestimmt nur ein PC ala Cleverbot hinter dem angeblichen sich um das Problem kümmernden "Mitarbeiter".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2013)

Wie wäre es für den Anfang mal die Decke der Ahnungslosigkeit zu lüften? Worum geht es eigentlich?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

Also ich hab noch nie mit ihm zu tun gehabt, aber bei gestohlenen Accounts oder so soll einem immer sehr schnell und gut weitergeholfen werden.

Irgendwelche Reklamationen (also spiel zurückgeben oder so) würd ich erst gar nicht schreiben, falls es um sowas geht. Da hat man keine Chance.


----------



## Shona (3. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nie mit ihm zu tun gehabt, aber bei gestohlenen Accounts oder so soll einem immer sehr schnell und gut weitergeholfen werden.


Geht es wenn du genau alles so machst wie es hier steht https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2347-QDFN-4366 dann hat man den account innerhalb von 24h wieder oder schneller.
Solltest du dein ticket nicht genau so schreiben kriegst du nur Links zu FAQ wie meinen damit du dein Ticket anpasst.

Reklamationen gehen ansich auch recht fix wenn es berechtigt ist, das trifft aber nur vll. zu 2% ein und meist klappt es nur wenn das Spiel wirklich nicht funktioniert bzw. Pre-Purchases (vorbestellung) lassen sich auch ganz einfach canceln. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur du bekommst das geld nicht so zurück wie du bezahlt hast sondern auf deinem Steam-Wallet (Steam Guthaben) gut geschrieben.

Achja und zu deiner eigentlichen Frage, ich hatte nie Problem vor allem wenn man bei jedem Ticket das hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 gleich macht dann spart man sich viel hin und her.

Solltest du keine Rechnung eines Retail-Spiels oder eines Spiels das du im Store gekauft hast haben, kannst du es eh vergessen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

@Dr Bakterius: Es gibt viele Gründe, aber ich meine generell.

:edit:
Ein Fall von mir:
Ich kaufte F.E.A.R. 3 und las, dass man ein Retail-Game innerhalb von 90 Tagen bei Steam deaktivieren lassen kann.

-Ich den Support angeschrieben:
"Wie sieht es aus, Game deaktivieren, 90-Tage-Frist?"
-Der Support: "Nö. Jibt et net hier. Kannste vergessen - und ach ja: Nein."

(Krzfassung)


----------



## TheOnLY (3. November 2013)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Steamsupport keine Lust hat einem alles aus der Nase zu ziehen. Ist man bei der Problembeschreibung zu ungenau wird nur auf FAQs oder ähnliches verwiesen. Habe bisher immer guten Support erhalten


----------



## Chinaquads (3. November 2013)

Hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Steam, sei es nen gehackten Account wiederzubeschaffen oder andere Dinge zu klären.

Das man ein Retail Spiel bei Steam deaktivieren kann, ist mir neu, in den EULAs steht doch drin, das du das Spiel dauerhaft mit deinem Account verknüpfst, oder nicht?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Ja,aber mit Quittung und Support-Ticket-Nummerauf dem Aktivierungscode hat man 90 Tage Zeit ^^ Nur ich nicht ... weil ... Steam eben!


----------



## XT1024 (3. November 2013)

Dazu gibts doch bestimmt eine offizielle Quelle. Nur weil irgendwer irgendwo mal irgendwas gelesen hat ist jetzt der steam support Mist? 

Dann könnte man sich die accountbindung bei vielen SP Spielen auch gleich sparen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Der Support ist Mist ... anstatt sie einem helfen, wird nur auf Links verwiesen. Ich habe nach einer Antwort von denen schon gar keine Lust zu antworten.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

was kann denn der steamsupport dafür wenn du sachen verlangst, auf welche du gar keinen anspruch hast? der support hilft an sich recht zufriedenstellend. wo auch immer du das gelesen hast, der support muss da keine spiele aus dem account für dich deaktivieren. 
die 90 tagesfrist gilt für etwas anderes und nicht dafür das du das spiel nach beendigung wieder uneingeschränkt weiterverkaufen kannst. lies dir den enstprechenden abschnitt mit den 90 tagen in der steam kb einfach nochmal in ruhe durch, vielleicht verstehst du sie dann besser.


----------



## Shona (3. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja,aber mit Quittung und Support-Ticket-Nummerauf dem Aktivierungscode hat man 90 Tage Zeit ^^ Nur ich nicht ... weil ... Steam eben!


 


Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> was kann denn der steamsupport dafür wenn du sachen verlangst, auf welche du gar keinen anspruch hast? der support hilft an sich recht zufriedenstellend. wo auch immer du das gelesen hast, der support muss da keine spiele aus dem account für dich deaktivieren.
> die 90 tagesfrist gilt für etwas anderes und nicht dafür das du das spiel nach beendigung wieder uneingeschränkt weiterverkaufen kannst. lies dir den enstprechenden abschnitt mit den 90 tagen in der steam kb einfach nochmal in ruhe durch, vielleicht verstehst du sie dann besser.


 Er hat Anspruch darauf aber nicht so wie er fragt, man sollte sich schon mühe geben* das anders zu schreiben den es ist wirklich möglich jedes aktivierte Retail Spiel aus dem Account zu löschen auch nach 90 Tagen.
Man sollte aber wissen das wenn man das tut das der Key ungültig gemacht wird, d. h. keiner kann was mit dem Key anfangen somit ist ein Verkauf des Spiels unmöglich. 

Ich kann es ab und an verstehen wenn man ein Spiel löschen will, z. B. wenn man einen Uncut Key aus nem Bundle hat und diesen aktivieren will, aber das macht auch der Steam Support für einen. Also die löschen den alten Key im account und aktivieren den neuen Key. Wie aber schon geschrieben wird der voherige Key ungültig gemacht und aus dem System geworfen so das keiner es mehr aktivieren kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2013)

Stell dir mal den Supportmitarbeiter vor der zum 3000. mal irgendwas popeliges erklären soll. Irgendwann ist man ist man kurz angebunden bei Banalitäten wenn die Fragestellung zu schwammig ist.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Er hat Anspruch darauf


 woher?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

"Achtung:
Wir akzeptieren keine Einkaufsquittungen von Online Auktionsseiten oder Verkäufern gebrauchter Software. Ohne gültige Einkaufsquittung kann Valve den CD Key nicht verschieben."

Mir wurden 2 Keys "gestohlen". Schwer zu erklären, ist ja auch nebensächlich. Hab den Key online erworben, aber es wird ja nur eine Einzelhandelsversion-Quittung akzeptiert. Ich weiß sogar, wer es war! Hab Steam darauf aufmerksam gemacht, die machen nichts! Jetzt zockt da jmd. meine 2 Spiele und ich habe 20€ Verlust gemacht - FU Steam Support! DRM ist genauso unnötig - auf der Konsole kann man einem Freund ein Game ausleihen, aber bei uplay, Origin und Steam - nix da ^^


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

ja und? wo ist das problem? der keyhändler ist dein ansprechpartner und nicht der steamsupport.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Achtung:
> Wir akzeptieren keine Einkaufsquittungen von Online Auktionsseiten oder Verkäufern gebrauchter Software. Ohne gültige Einkaufsquittung kann Valve den CD Key nicht verschieben."
> 
> Mir wurden 2 Keys "gestohlen". Schwer zu erklären, ist ja auch nebensächlich. Hab den Key online erworben, aber es wird ja nur eine Einzelhandelsversion-Quittung akzeptiert. Ich weiß sogar, wer es war! Hab Steam darauf aufmerksam gemacht, die machen nichts! Jetzt zockt da jmd. meine 2 Spiele und ich habe 20€ Verlust gemacht - FU Steam Support! DRM ist genauso unnötig - auf der Konsole kann man einem Freund ein Game ausleihen, aber bei uplay, Origin und Steam - nix da ^^


 Familiy Sharing und 10 Freunde können alle deine Steam Spiele mit ihrem Account spielen. Ohne dass du dich dafür abmelden musst oder jedes mal hin und her rennen wie bei Konsolen Spielen auf CD.
Nur gleichzeitig das gleiche Spiel spielen geht nicht.

Dann noch was anderes, mit ner Quittung eines vor dem Diebstahl aktivierten Spiels bekommt man ja seinen Account zurück.
Was ist wenn man kein einziges Retail Spiel auf seinem Account hat? Reicht den Beleg von Steam, den man beim Kaufen drucken kann auch?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

edit, verlesen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Wieso soll denn mein Keyhändler GESTOHLENE Spiele erstatten?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

warum sollte der steamsupport das tun? wie genau hat man dir denn denn deine keys gestohlen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Will ich nicht sagen  xD Ist mir zu peinlich hahaha


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Will ich nicht sagen  xD Ist mir zu peinlich hahaha


 Klingt aber ziemlich nach deiner Schuld.

Wenn der Händler dir bereits aktivierte Keys verkauft, muss er sie erstatten.
Klaut jemand von deinem Account die bereits aktivierten Keys runter (klar, ich weiß, das geht gar nicht) dann wäre das ein Fall für den Steam Support.

Kommen dir deine Keys zwischen Händler und aktivierung bei Steam abhanden ist das deine Schuld und dem Steam Support geht das verständlicherweiße am A*sch vorbei.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Dann ist es meine Schuld, aber Steams Support ist trotzdem Mist xD

Sie können mir die gestohlenen Keys trotzdem beschaffen, in dem sie diese dem Dieb entziehen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sie können mir die gestohlenen Keys trotzdem beschaffen, in dem sie diese dem Dieb entziehen.


können sie, dürfen sie aber nicht. zu recht! zeig die person an, denn immerhin räumst du ja ein sie zu kennen. 
das bringt dir zwar nicht deine spiele zurück, aber verschafft vielleicht etwas befriedigung. auf schadenersatz zu klagen dürfte bei der summe vermutlich unfug sein, ergo lehrgeld.

darüber hinaus finde ich dreist wie du hier vollkommen grundlos so über den steamsupport herziehst. die haben dir doch mitgeteilt das sie nicht dafür zuständig sind, die art und weise ist ebenfalls nachvollziebar.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

wie gesagt, ich habe generell eine meinung über den support. man kann überall lesen dass er nicht sehr beliebt ist.


----------



## Shona (4. November 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> können sie, dürfen sie aber nicht.


Können sie und dürfen sie, siehe hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2347-QDFN-4366 das ist nichts anders er muss nur ein Foto der Keys haben + die Rechnung und diese für beide Spiele an den Support schicken.  Er muss beweisen das sie ihm gehören und dann darf und kann der Support einem anderen die Spiele wegnehmen und wenn es ganz blöde kommt wir dem anderen sein Account gesperrt.

Und zu deiner Frage das es wirklich geht mit dem Retail entfernen, ich kenne einige die das schon nach einem Humble Bundle gemacht haben, der letzte beim Bundle mit Saints Row 3. 
Aber man kann wirklich jede Retail einfach so entfernen lassen ohne eine tausch von Keys vor zu nehmen aber wie schon geschrieben bringt einem das nicht viel den das Spiel kann man trotzdem nicht verkaufen da der Key nicht mehr aktivierbar ist.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich habe generell eine meinung über  den support. man kann überall lesen dass er nicht sehr beliebt  ist.


 Liegt ansich aber nur am deutschen Support da dieser unterbesetzt ist, das blöde ist man kann dem englischen zwar schreiben aber es wird an den deutsche weitergleiten sobald sie sehen das man aus deutschland kommt


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Können sie und dürfen sie


 dort geht es um das zurückholen eines komplett gekaperten accounts und selbst das ist imho nicht so ganz ohne nach unserem recht. einzelne spiele werden natürlich nicht aus einem account gelöscht um die entsprechenden key´s dann an denjenigen weiterzugeben der behauptet das wären mal seine gewesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2013)

Ich hatte auch so meine Erfahrungen mit dem Steam-Support: Artikel: Takedown: Red Sabre - massig Probleme beim Release - Seite 2

Nach langem hin und her und einer nachweislich falschen Unterstellung durch den Steam-Support, haben sie dann doch klein bei gegeben. Es kann allerdings nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass jedes Mal eine rechtskundige Person am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt und einen Grundkurs Deutsches Recht gibt.

Der Steam-Support ist jetzt aber nicht schlechter oder besser als andere (in Deutschland ansässige) "Kundenbetreuer".


----------



## jamie (5. November 2013)

https://support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=5239-TYCB-1033 Das sagt jawohl Alles. -__-


----------



## keinnick (5. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> https://support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=5239-TYCB-1033 Das sagt jawohl Alles. -__-



Das sagt mir ich soll mir einen Account erstellen wenn ich Support benötige. Mehr nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. November 2013)

Die behaupten immer, sie hätten Recht xD


----------



## Shona (5. November 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> dort geht es um das zurückholen eines komplett gekaperten accounts und selbst das ist imho nicht so ganz ohne nach unserem recht. einzelne spiele werden natürlich nicht aus einem account gelöscht um die entsprechenden key´s dann an denjenigen weiterzugeben der behauptet das wären mal seine gewesen.


 Es funktiert auch mit einzelnen Spielen nicht nur mit accounts. Es gab schon häufiger fälle das jemand ein Spiel das Steam voraussetzt als retail gekauft hat und beim Key eingeben dann die meldung kann das dieser schon in verwendung ist. Klar das dahinter leute sitzen die unerlaubt an solche Keys gekommen sind aber der besitzer des Retail spiels kann mit dem Bild des Keys sowie den Kaufbelegt nachweisen das ihm das Spiel gehört. 
Somit kann und darf Steam dem anderen das Spiel wegnehmen, da der Besitzer der Retail alle Beweise hat die ihm zum "Eigentümer" machen.

Bestes Beispiel ist ansich wenn dir dein Account geklaut wird und du noch spiele im Inventar hast und der Dieb sich diese auf seinen account schiebt und dort aktiviert. Sogar diese bekommt man zurück


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. November 2013)

Der Support schrieb gerade, dass mein GEKLAUTER (!!) Key bereits in Verwendung ist ... RTL? Bist du es?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Somit kann und darf Steam dem anderen das Spiel wegnehmen, da der Besitzer der Retail alle Beweise hat die ihm zum "Eigentümer" machen.


die tatsache, das jemand einen kaufbeleg und einen key dazu vorweisen kann, ist noch lange kein beleg darüber, das er auch berechtigt ist die lizenz zu nutzen. da spielt niemand richter und gibt vermeintlichen opfern ihre angeblich gestohlenen spiele zurück. zumal der käufer sich den key hat stehlen lassen bevor er den überhaupt aktiviert hat. nachdem er das spiel im "einzelhandel" erworben hat, besteht lediglich ein vertragsverhältnis zwischen ihm und dem händler. steam hat zu diesem zeitpunkt noch gar nichts damit zu tun, diverse verbindlichkeiten zwischen steam und käufer (ohne einfluß auf die gewährleistung händler--->käufer) enstehen erst während der aktivierung.


Shona schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist ansich wenn dir dein Account geklaut wird und du noch spiele im Inventar hast und der Dieb sich diese auf seinen account schiebt und dort aktiviert. Sogar diese bekommt man zurück


sicherlich tun sie das, zumindest wenn man das ganze entsprechend nachvollziehen kann, wurde das entsprechnde spiel aus dem inventar vielleicht vom konto/cc bezahlt, befand es sich schon im inventar bevor das ticket eröffnet wurde und vermutlich noch einiges mehr. selber schon miterleben dürfen. allerdings gings da imho um skyrim, das als gift lediglich in das inventar eines anderen accounts geschoben, nicht aber aktiviert wurde. allerdings nehme ich an das man da diesbezüglich keine unterschiede macht.

@xNoVoLiNE
Wende Dich mit deinem Anliegen an den Händler und fordere Nachbesserung. Steam darf und muss da gar nichts.


----------

